# vario w



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Having still not made up my mind about a new grinder, I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about the vario w, quite like the idea of grinding by weight, or is it not worth the extra cost.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Is it for espresso? The Vario W will not grind fine enough for espresso.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Useful for a cafe, not so useful for home in my opinion.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

funinacup said:


> Is it for espresso? The Vario W will not grind fine enough for espresso.


Yes it is for espresso I presumed it was basicly the same as the ordinary vario which does grind fine enough... I thought!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Is it for espresso? The Vario W will not grind fine enough for espresso.


Are you sure?

My understanding is its the same as the standard vario, but with an additional scales/timer..

This feature would be less useful if you want to grind directly into portafilter, but wouldn't prevent an espresso grind..


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Taken from Mahlkonig's own site:

"Grind-on-Demand:

• freshly ground portion grinding -

filter & french press

• not suitable for espresso-fine grinding"


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

All you have to do with the original Vario is work out how much time it takes to get your desired weight out. For example, I know if I have the hopper full, I have program 1 set to 11.5s and it grinds 18g through (this is useful if I have guest who don't want to fiddle about weighing each dose). If I weigh out 18g and chuck it in the hopper on it's own (my normal morning ritual) I have program 2 set to 19s and this grinds it all, leaving no grinds behind.


----------



## Mike_Bike (Apr 22, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Taken from Mahlkonig's own site:
> 
> "Grind-on-Demand:
> 
> ...


Isn't that just because it won't weigh the grinds directly into the portafilter? The weight part depends on the big grinds hopper being used.

Do you think Mahlkonig will bring out a version of the Forte in the UK? That looks interesting, a bigger Vario W with more options for jumping between weight and timed dosing.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Taken from Mahlkonig's own site:
> 
> "Grind-on-Demand:
> 
> ...


Yep, apologies - well spotted!

Weirdly, the "Baratza" Vario W seems to be adjustable for espresso though..

http://www.baratza.com/wp-content/uploads/VARIO-W-Operations-Manual-112012-lowres.pdf

"Innovative grind adjustment system

Macro and Micro adjustments are quickly and repeatedly achievable with

the intuitive VARIO-W adjustment system. The range of grind and the accuracy of the settings is truly impressive. The VARIO-W has 230 distinct

settings of grind from Espresso to French Press."


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

The Vario-W comes with steel brew-only burrs as opposed to the stock ceramic burrs in the Vario...


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

So I see from the Mahlkonig web site, seems odd that the Baratza version in the U.S appears to have ceramic burrs, if you go by Gail & Kats review (http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com) also Chris Coffee's web site states 54mm ceramic burrs!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, its a bit strange..

With the scales, I think the Vario W does makes more sense for Brewed than Espresso.

Vario certainly works better for brewed with the steel burrs...


----------

